# aqua-ban- diurectic -work on men?



## spoofer (Mar 24, 2004)

anyone ever use aqua-ban? its a water pill/ diuretic for women but i heard it can work well for men. I wanna use it before a photoshoot! anyone ever use it?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

Yes! and Yes!


----------

